# just a couple weeks in paradise cur dog for sale



## sch83 (Mar 8, 2010)

its a lil long but think yall will like it hog hunting in north fl the treeing walker dog and the curr dog tied to the tree with him are both for sale need to cut back both good dogs pm me for more info


cur dog tied to the tree with the walker dog is for sale pm for more info asking 300 will find his own hog

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ga_HPcj43BY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ga_HPcj43BY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 8, 2010)

the only thing thats missing is me....lol..oh wait i am there....loved it..


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 8, 2010)

Man I would love to hunt N Fl.Would like to see how our dogs acted in them big open woods.


----------



## weekender (Mar 8, 2010)

good times for all


----------



## Dpsmith (Mar 9, 2010)

good times!!


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 9, 2010)

dang gurl...lotta feeling in that video from ya...great music choices


----------



## sch83 (Mar 9, 2010)

iam not a gurl but thanks


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry thought sammy did the video


----------



## sch83 (Mar 9, 2010)

No i did this one but she hunts with us


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 9, 2010)

boy does that bring back some memories... We used to hunt a lot around perry, fl back in the 80's... i've drug some big ol Hogs out of them woods...

thanks for sharing...


----------



## sch83 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea thats about 45 min west of where we hunt


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 9, 2010)

next time i'm home i'll see if i can scan in some old pics. Heck i bet you know some of them... of course i can't remember all of them... i know a few of them were Blues...


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 9, 2010)

sch83 said:


> No i did this one but she hunts with us




...oh i hunt with yall.......what am i chopped liver......its okay jester i videoed most of it but his edit is much better then mine..


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 9, 2010)

that along with the music was great...it even has your feeling about ur guys in it..it seemed to me....ya'll must be tight...sorry bro...didn't meant to get you into trouble with ur liver...from the looks of it you aren't too far from us if ur in Perry...you need to come get some of our anticks on film


----------



## JohnE (Mar 9, 2010)

Good video, that boar hog in the end there was pretty rank


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 9, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> that along with the music was great...it even has your feeling about ur guys in it..it seemed to me....ya'll must be tight...sorry bro...didn't meant to get you into trouble with ur liver...from the looks of it you aren't too far from us if ur in Perry...you need to come get some of our anticks on film



what he gets a invite and i dont.....i am heart broken..just kidding..it woud be fun to go somewhere else and film other people..me and dylan was just talking about that..so they can see their selves and their dogs and also have the memory..we all hunt together all te time..when dylan leaves i do not know what me and my husband will do...he has always hunted with us..it will be a long 5 months..that for sure..


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 9, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> what he gets a invite and i dont.....i am heart broken..just kidding..it woud be fun to go somewhere else and film other people..me and dylan was just talking about that..so they can see their selves and their dogs and also have the memory..we all hunt together all te time..when dylan leaves i do not know what me and my husband will do...he has always hunted with us..it will be a long 5 months..that for sure..



sorry I made an assumption...that if one came all would


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 9, 2010)

lol...i was just picking...lol...of course we would..i wish i could show all the videos but...i am still teaching them stand in cus words...lol


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 9, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> lol...i was just picking...lol...of course we would..i wish i could show all the videos but...i am still teaching them stand in cus words...lol



  if you think we are going to blush you are way wrong


----------



## Fifty (Mar 9, 2010)

good video


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 9, 2010)

Good times


----------



## sch83 (Mar 9, 2010)

glad that yall like it and yea me might have to get up with yall one weekend jester


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 9, 2010)

We are going to a dog stupid place on Saturday...this should be a riot..will certainly bring a camera...lol.. hope the count is high.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Mar 9, 2010)

Good video... man yall looked cold in that one clip must of been like 70 degrees


----------



## sch83 (Mar 9, 2010)

yea i would like to see some pic jester and more like 40 or so carolina diesel  we have had some cold weeks this winter


----------



## sch83 (Mar 10, 2010)

glad yall liked it working on another one


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Mar 10, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Man I would love to hunt N Fl.Would like to see how our dogs acted in them big open woods.




Bad thick in God's County ain't it.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 10, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Man I would love to hunt N Fl.Would like to see how our dogs acted in them big open woods.



let me know if yall go i want to ride too


----------



## sch83 (Mar 10, 2010)

i can tell ya they aint near as open as you think


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 10, 2010)

sch83 said:


> i can tell ya they aint near as open as you think



You cant fool us we have videos


----------



## sch83 (Mar 10, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> You cant fool us we have videos


yea thats cuz all the video is on the part of the club that burnt up in that big wild fire years back so it aint that bad but the west end of the club is a dif story trust me it is thick but not as thick as some of the stuff that i have been in in ga and other places


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 10, 2010)

waiting on the video


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah dylan waiting on another video..slacker


----------



## sch83 (Mar 10, 2010)

maybe we will have enough by this weekend to put up another one


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## sammy33 (Mar 10, 2010)

haha...we will carry aaron out and make him sit in the truck...lol


----------



## sch83 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## sammy33 (Apr 4, 2010)

sch83 said:


>




wish we could go back to this day...cause today sucks.....when u lose someone close to u it makes u think about how good u have it...my step brother was so kind and happy..there will never be another like him..a heart of gold..and loved huntng so much..thanks dylan for being there..


----------



## gigem (Apr 4, 2010)

good deal buddy.


----------



## icfmike (Apr 5, 2010)

how do ya get the vid to work here? I get nothing


----------



## ga-atm (Apr 5, 2010)

very nice video


----------



## sch83 (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks and anytime sammy 33


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 6, 2010)

sch83 said:


> i can tell ya they aint near as open as you think




He isn't joking. Where we hunt is T-H-I-C-K. Makes you cussin mad it's so thick sometimes. Matter of fact, we had one of our guys trying to work his way to us and it was night. He was not 30 in front of us and we couldn't even see his flashlight through all those trees and bushes. 

River swamp  can get thick too!! Snakes galore!!!!


----------



## sch83 (Apr 6, 2010)

Snakes galore that is for sure and it is that time of the year again


----------



## biker13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the video,shore brought back some old memories for an old biker.


----------



## sch83 (Apr 8, 2010)

Glad yall like it maybe we can get another one befor to long if we can get kelly out from in front of the tv and go


----------



## kornbread (Apr 8, 2010)

next time we can get some video of some bullfrog baying cool video and i got the dog catching today.


----------



## sammy33 (Apr 8, 2010)

sch83 said:


> Glad yall like it maybe we can get another one befor to long if we can get kelly out from in front of the tv and go



...i have been ready to go...just not been the right time..


----------



## sammy33 (Apr 12, 2010)

no i am good for now..u guys have fun though..


----------



## sch83 (May 26, 2010)

cur dog tied to tree with walker hound is for sale


----------



## ts3600 (May 26, 2010)

cj5 buggy said:


> boy does that bring back some memories... We used to hunt a lot around perry, fl back in the 80's... i've drug some big ol Hogs out of them woods...
> 
> thanks for sharing...



Yeah I was born and raised in Perry running hounds.  Boy do I miss doing that!!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 26, 2010)

Why did Sammy33 get banned


----------



## sch83 (May 27, 2010)

i dont know


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 28, 2010)

where sammy 33 anybody know what happened she was on every day then gone ,seemed very nice dont know why she was banned


----------



## Jester896 (May 28, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> where sammy 33 anybody know what happened she was on every day then gone ,seemed very nice dont know why she was banned



 wondered the same thing


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 28, 2010)




----------



## tompkinsgil (May 28, 2010)

she always had good pics and videos wonder what happened


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 28, 2010)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## JeffJLH (May 28, 2010)

Any one know who sings the 1st song on the video?


----------



## sch83 (May 29, 2010)

david cooler


----------



## spirow coon hunter (May 31, 2010)

how much for the two dogs together text me at 229-325-4646


----------



## Gun Guru (Jun 1, 2010)

That video was better than most of the hunting shows on TV. Thanks for posting it. And GREAT camera work.


----------



## sch83 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks


----------



## sch83 (Jun 5, 2010)

btt


----------

